# Shelby Airflow help



## ratina (Nov 7, 2012)

Just picked up this frame, was told it was a 35/36 Shelby Airflow frame. I'm trying to find a picture of what it originally looked like and I've seen a few variations. It looks like it has holes for a headbadge so I'm assuming it didn't have the tank that went past the headtube. It looks like it was originally red. 

If anyone has any more info to add that would be great.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 7, 2012)

here is a pic of one i sold. 35-6


----------



## ratina (Nov 8, 2012)

redline1968 said:


> here is a pic of one i sold. 35-6




Wow that's nice!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 8, 2012)

Here is the deluxe model offered with stainless bananna tank and fenders.
Early models 35- 37ish had external horn buttons, later had buttons in the tank, and fenders, truss rods, and racks changed through the years of production as well.
Chris


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Nov 8, 2012)

Here's my 37 restored Shelby frame built for Western Auto stores. Badged Western Flyer. 





1918 Ranger


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 8, 2012)

*Here is my 1st year Shelby Airflo*

The first year had no tank - a battery tube & a Delta Silver Ray light mounted to long Stainless steel stepped fenders with flat braces - A deluxe seat as found on the 1935 Schwinn Aerocycles - The paint is red with black accents & white pinstripes - The pinstripes are really cool they outline the dart on the frame & then go all the way to the rear drop out /axle mount - This one is all original & complete with a Delta Defender tail light & all -- Pictured in the background is a friends 1938 Shelby Big tank Airflo in original paint that was recently purchased by Mike Wolfe -- Enjoy 


- RIDE VINTAGE - Frank


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 8, 2012)

here is a 38 with the rare fluted fenders and the ss tank,


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 8, 2012)

*Is that frame Hiawatha badged ??*



redline1968 said:


> here is a 38 with the rare fluted fenders and the ss tank,




What badge is on your beauty -- Hiawatha ??


----------



## ratina (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm guessing there is no way to decode the serial number on these bikes to an exact year?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 8, 2012)

I believe NBHAA has Shelby serial numbers if you have to know...without other components to pin it down further, no other way to tell.
Chris


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 8, 2012)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> What badge is on your beauty -- Hiawatha ??



 thank you it rides as nice as it looks and yes it is a hiawatha badge with a train pic.


----------



## spoker (Nov 8, 2012)

*shelby airflow*

some of these bikes look like they have iver jonson forks,one of the has a chain ring that looks like iver johnson,i have a 41 hiawatha from gambles,has the train head badge,gill tank,rear fender bolts to the carrier,got it from the origial 76 yr old who bought it to deliver papers,looks like a shelby frame and rear carrier,as far as the iver johnson parts go did mfgs use the same venders for some of there parts?thanks AJ


----------



## ratina (Nov 8, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> I believe NBHAA has Shelby serial numbers if you have to know...without other components to pin it down further, no other way to tell.
> Chris




I've heard lots of negative things about that place. Does 35/36 sound correct on my frame though? Or were they all the same?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 8, 2012)

Could be 35, 36, 37, or 38 for a banana tank, through 41 for a big tank.
Although essentially the same frame, I have heard of idiosyncrasies like top tube spacing and the seat clamp area to distinguish.
To my knowledge.
Chris


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 8, 2012)

my 38 has a slightly more curve on the lower tube than the arrow.


----------



## slick (Nov 8, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Could be 35, 36, 37, or 38 for a banana tank, through 41 for a big tank.
> Although essentially the same frame, I have heard of idiosyncrasies like top tube spacing and the seat clamp area to distinguish.
> To my knowledge.
> Chris





Chris is right. Your frame is the early one though for the fact of the seatpost clamp. And yes the top tube to bottom tube spacing does differ through tthe years but by looking at the seatpost clamp yours is for the banana or peanut tank. Same tank, just call it what you want. Measure your top tube to bottom tube spacing and post it. I have one also but mine is in dire NEED of a resto. Had a repaint at some point in time and it needs to be redone. Here is one of my favorites (not my bike but LOVE it) that i will mimic in a restored version for my bike.


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Nov 8, 2012)

Man. I love these bikes!!!  Beauties for certain. 


1918 Ranger


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 9, 2012)

*Heres another Airflo or two*

Spotted @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday rides 


I believe this one is a 1938 -- Great rider 





A Hiawatha & 2 other Shelbys


----------



## Springer Tom (Nov 9, 2012)

I believe mine is a '37....


----------



## cyclebuster (Nov 9, 2012)

I have the same frame, and a 38 or so Shelby Traveler Ladies bike. it looks like most everything is the same, but if you look at all these pictures, almost every one has a different sprocket, and mine i have never seen before, its basically a Texaco Star. And my Traveler has double drops on it. So I guess i will just build amongrel and hang it on the wall. I did end up with the correct seat, however.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 9, 2012)

Spotted @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday rides 

I believe this one is a 1938 -- Great rider 

View attachment 72910

Is this a "Franken-bike" (pun intended)?
Never seen deluxe streamline curved brace fluted fenders on a banana tank model and never seen these fenders not in conjunction with the streamlined rack.
Not to criticize, just wanting to know.
Chris


----------



## ratina (Nov 9, 2012)

slick said:


> Chris is right. Your frame is the early one though for the fact of the seatpost clamp. And yes the top tube to bottom tube spacing does differ through tthe years but by looking at the seatpost clamp yours is for the banana or peanut tank. Same tank, just call it what you want. Measure your top tube to bottom tube spacing and post it. I have one also but mine is in dire NEED of a resto. Had a repaint at some point in time and it needs to be redone. Here is one of my favorites (not my bike but LOVE it) that i will mimic in a restored version for my bike.




I will post the measurements when I get home. Is that a banana tank in the picture you posted there?

So this bike could have been badged as a Shelby, Hiawatha, or Western Flyer? Anyone have pictures of correct badges so I know what to look for?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 9, 2012)

*WHHhhaaaaatttttttttTTTT !!!*



scrubbinrims said:


> Spotted @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday rides
> 
> I believe this one is a 1938 -- Great rider
> 
> ...





Chris 
*
Is it still a Frankenbike if I own it -- LOL -- Then I have a real problem ---*

The History of this Airflo -- once owned by a collector on the East Coast - Sold on ebay to bicyclebones who outbid me -- I purchased that bicycle carcass from bicyclebones on ebay & was in on the bicycle a little late -- I got most of the bicycle he was boning out - The frame - fork - chainguard ( not on the bike ) - the rack - I thought I got the fenders ( I am still looking for them in the storage unit ) & was bummed when the tank sold before I could secure the deal with bones -- I built it up with what I had & that was the result - I rode it once to a CYCLONE COASTER ride a few years ago when that pic was taken - FAST FORWARD 2 years or so - the tank shows up HERE on thecabe on an actual Frankenbike ( housepainted parts mix with THE ORIGINAL TANK FROM MY CARCASS ON IT ) & it was for sale as a project -- I asked " how much for the tank ? " - seller responded with what I paid for it $450.- --- WOW -- he was only asking like $550.- for the whole bike - SO I got the whole bike for the tank -- well now it's back together with the original tank - the fenders are on the bicycle I got them from & I am in the process of bringing this bicycle to it's original glory - the front fender had holes in it that's why I went with the Shelby light up there -- the bars are reallly comfortable to ride & are real deal Airflo ( too clean for that bike though ) - the real deal chrome deluxe guard & the original horizontal springer seat is off another one I have - the wheelset is from the bike - the tires are Carlisle centipede originals -- that bike rode awesome -- just not correct -- 
*
Bottom line its all about making it your own & embracing what you have & getting it back on the rode again -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 9, 2012)

ratina said:


> I will post the measurements when I get home. Is that a banana tank in the picture you posted there?
> 
> So this bike could have been badged as a Shelby, Hiawatha, or Western Flyer? Anyone have pictures of correct badges so I know what to look for?




Shelby or Western Flyer badged with many options - Hiawatha frame is different ( frame has a slight dip or curve on the tube between the headtube & the bottom bracket )


----------



## cyclebuster (Nov 9, 2012)

SO this is my frame, it has an ornate crest type badge outline. and yes that sprocket was on the bike, very hard to get it out! I will likely use this fork instead of the one off the ladies traveler


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Nov 10, 2012)

Here is my Flying Cloud with a similar frame


----------



## then8j (Nov 10, 2012)

Pictures always help out, check out this one






Shelby bicycles by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## ratina (Nov 12, 2012)

Here are the measurements:

Tank:





Headbadge:





It has this truss rod bracket with it also, not sure if that helps:





Thanks for all of the pictures, very nice bikes!


----------



## ratina (Nov 12, 2012)

then8j said:


> Pictures always help out, check out this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's awesome, thanks!


----------



## poolboy1 (Nov 12, 2012)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Spotted @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday rides
> 
> 
> I believe this one is a 1938 -- Great rider
> ...




Dig on you bikes!!!


----------



## ratina (Nov 19, 2012)

This Gambles Hiawatha was just posted, the frame looks identical to mine

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?34900-Year-and-Value-of-this-Gambles-Hiawatha


----------

